# New RLT Divers/Pilots Watch



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Coming soon....................................


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Tease! :laugh:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Any info on movements your going to use ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

xellos99 said:


> Any info on movements your going to use ?


 Probably ETA 2824.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Interesting. Make it big enough please.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Roy said:


> Probably ETA 2824.


 Ok you can put my name down then please before there all sold lol.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Caller said:


> Interesting. Make it big enough please.


 Is 40mm excluding crown ok?


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Roy said:


> Is 40mm excluding crown ok?


 Best size.........


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Sounds exciting looking forward to seeing it :watch:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm only making 10 pieces to start with. It will be a 200m divers with pilot dial and sword hands, kind of a RLT Spork if you like


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Can I put down a deposit?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hughlle said:


> Can I put down a deposit?


 If you wish Hugh, PM me


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Roy any sneak pics and a price point cheers Andy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Iceblue said:


> Hi Roy any sneak pics and a price point cheers Andy


 Will reveal more when I'm closer to getting them made


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Sounds great Roy, not had one from you for ages...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Roy said:


> Is 40mm excluding crown ok?


 yes ☺


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Roy, is this the start of a new wave of watch making? I'd love one of your watches, but I would really prefer something in the 42/43mm range. I'm sure I'm not alone. Small bespoke orders sounds the way to go!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Roy said:


> I'm only making 10 pieces to start with. It will be a 200m divers with pilot dial and sword hands, kind of a RLT Spork if you like


 I would like to register an interested :thumbsup:


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

Great news Roy, I am interested.

Any idea of colour?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Daz. said:


> Great news Roy, I am interested.
> 
> Any idea of colour?


 Black dial.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

This thread is worthless without photos................. :tongue:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Faze said:


> I would like to register an interested :thumbsup:


 Get to the back of the line buddy!


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Roy said:


> Is 40mm excluding crown ok?


 Perfect size :thumbsup:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Black pilot dial, sword hands, 40mm, 200M, 2824. Sounds like my ideal watch

If its 20mm lugs and a back date wheel i could be in massive trouble


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I think I am with faze on this a register a interest too


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

nice to see you getting your hand in again - rlt earlybird next i assume ... :laugh:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Excellent idea. I might start a thread inviting people to suggest which watch I sell to fund the purchase of one of these... :thumbsup:


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Will it be branded on the dial Roy? It's personal preference but I think the pilot style is best with a sterile dial.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

royalwitcheese said:


> Will it be branded on the dial Roy? It's personal preference but I think the pilot style is best with a sterile dial.


 It will be branded.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Rotundus said:


> nice to see you getting your hand in again - rlt earlybird next i assume ... :laugh:


 +1 (1,000,000 that is...)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Rotundus said:


> nice to see you getting your hand in again - rlt earlybird next i assume ... :laugh:


 Yes! And then, one like this...










:thumbsup:


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Only 10, Roy? This will be an exclusive one!

Diver / pilot - check!

40mm - check!

Sword hands - check!

I'll be keeping an eye on this!


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Sounds good, can't wait to see what it'll be like, but at only 10 in the run I've a feeling this will be somewhat over subscribed...-) any idea on pricing yet?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Can we have a delete post button?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

hughlle said:


> Can we have a delete post button?


 There's one already, Hugh...after you post, you should see a box that says 'Options'....to the right of the quote and edit button at the bottom L of your post. Click that and it should say 'Delete'....Confirm, and your post will magically disappear! :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Tried, no such thing exists on my phone.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

hughlle said:


> Tried, no such thing exists on my phone.


 This is what you should see...this is on a PC...


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> This is what you should see...this is on a PC...


 I don't have broadband, so am almost entirely on my phone. Nothing but edit and quote/multi-quote. Not the only function that seems to be missing from the mobile page.

Back on topic, New RLT! :toot:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Tempting. Spot on size wise but date position/branding and font are all key. A "something like this" would be handy


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

How did I miss this post? Def interest from me too. Only 10 Roy? Going by this post alone you'd sell 20-30???


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Lume testing on the dials.















I'm going to use NOS 25 Jewel ETA movements, probably ETA 2878/9 series. Not sure yet but I already have these and if they fit the cases, which I think they will then would reduce the price considerably, obviously if someone particularly wants a 2824 then there will be a premium as they are expensive. More news when I've checked the cases


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Looks good 

Now educate a fool. What are the differences between the movements? And what kind of price difference would it make? £50, £100?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hughlle said:


> Looks good
> 
> Now educate a fool. What are the differences between the movements? And what kind of price difference would it make? £50, £100?


 The movements are just a little older, with no hacking mechanism. Could also fit the Asian copy 2824. The Genuine Swiss 2824 would make the watch at least £100 more.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I am in. I make it a rule to only buy Omegas at the moment but for this I will bend it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> View attachment 9848


 As you mentioned earlier, the dial is very 'Spork' like......I'm liking the look of this!


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> As you mentioned earlier, the dial is very 'Spork' like......I'm liking the look of this!


 Indeed. However, I far prefer the slightly less in your face numerals on Roy's.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

True, true,.... but given the fact that the Spork pic is 3-4 times life size, I think the numerals on the RLT dial look marginally larger...could be wrong though....


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Im interested!


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> True, true,.... but given the fact that the Spork pic is 3-4 times life size, I think the numerals on the RLT dial look marginally larger...could be wrong though....


 I meant in terms of the thickness/boldness of the numerals, not x/y dimensions as a whole. The spork just makes me think nursery school...or serious diver :/ I do t need such detail to be quite honest. Just as I dont need to be able to time my re-entry burn


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

We should let Roy design it, or he may decide not to bother. :wink:

It's happened so many times in the past. :angry:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2016)

Stan said:


> We should let Roy design it, or he may decide not to bother. :wink:
> 
> It's happened so many times in the past. :angry:


 look what happened with the TWF badges, they would of had to be the size of dinner plates to accommodate everybody's wants and needs :laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> look what happened with the TWF badges, they would of had to be the size of dinner plates to accommodate everybody's wants and needs :laugh:


 Indeed. :wink:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Everyone on TWF loves a competition. So how about Roy puts everyone name who wants a watch into a hat. Pull out the amount names he has in watches. JD. That way all is fair in love & war. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Stan said:


>


 I'm not entering bty. Hence the suggestion :laugh: :bash:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2016)

when my kids were young i once made the mistake of asking them what they wanted for dinner, my eldest wanted pasta and something my youngest wanted burgers and chips, they fought and argued for ages,there were tears and tantrums...........................they got mince and potatoes :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


>


 I want a condor pecking the eyes out of a serpent!

OK, I'm not even trying to help. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks like a great design, nice one Roy. Im guessing by the description it will have a diver case?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Looks like a great design, nice one Roy. Im guessing by the description it will have a diver case?


 Yes it will Jase


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Stan said:


> We should let Roy design it, or he may decide not to bother. :wink:
> 
> It's happened so many times in the past. :angry:


 I don't see anyone asking for a change in design, or have I missed something?


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice dial with great numerals & diver case. Hmmm, sounding great so far. Any pics of the case, decision on hands style yet and any idea as to depth/water resistance rating ? Liking the sound of this. Just need to free some cash up.

Cheers, Jamie


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I love the look so far and im pretty sure that Roy will carry on making it the way he has intended to.

Not too sure but i think me may have done this kind of thing before


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Quick cased mock up, its taking shape


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Looking very good Roy I do like a nice diver :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2016)

Roy said:


> Quick cased mock up, its taking shape
> 
> 
> View attachment 9849


 that looks very smart :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A quick photoshop mock up of what it should look like with hands, more pictures next week. I'm expecting completion of the first 10 towards the end of next week all being well. Will take proper pics as soon as the first one is finished


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks great Roy, looking forward to the finished pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice one Roy, that looks great mate :thumbsup:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy said:


> A quick photoshop mock up of what it should look like with hands, more pictures next week. I'm expecting completion of the first 10 towards the end of next week all being well. Will take proper pics as soon as the first one is finished
> 
> 
> View attachment 9850


 Looking good Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Very interesting project.

Any idea what £'s they'll be going out at yet??

Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Very interesting project.
> 
> Any idea what £'s they'll be going out at yet??
> 
> Mike


 Not yet sorry,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Roy.... Great hand choice.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Now for the bracelet  other than the end links, I still love the one on the nautilus, especially the screw pins.

Looking great so far. No watch in my collection with that style hands and face


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Looks really good. Can I ask what the lug to lug is Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Gpts said:


> Looks really good. Can I ask what the lug to lug is Roy?


 I'm at home now so will measure tomorrow when I'm back at work :thumbsup:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice job Roy. I like the placement of England on the dial it balances well with the RLT Watch Co text.

Cool watch, nice to see a new RLT again :thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Ooh, I'm getting interested now!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

To be honest I didn't know what a "SPORK" was until I read this thread and, when I found out, I thought the idea of a dive watch with a military/pilot dial was a bit ridiculous. Until, that is, I realised that that's pretty much exactly what an O&W M1 is, which is one of my all time favourite watches. Always happy to admit when I'm wrong 

I'm very much liking the look of the RLT model. Don't think I've bought an RLT since the 38/69/Anniversary era!


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Don't know what all the fuss is about...it's just a new RLT.

I'll get my coat...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll hold the door open for you on your way out :laugh:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Too Sporky for me I think but then again Roy's watches can be growers so I'm always tempted. Something like the CWC SBS or a GMT with Roy's build quality would have had me reaching for my debit card!

I liked the RLT logo on the RLT75 so will be interesting to see how this compares. Small production runs are always good though as nice to have something a little unusual.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

A limited production run of a well built nice looking watch is always nice to own... a bit special!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just got the first one together, here's the specs :

40mm (Excluding Screw down crown) All steel case, approx 11mm thick.

200m Water Resistant. Sapphire crystal.

NOS 25 Jewel Swiss Automatic ETA 2878/9 Movement.

3mm Thick Leather calf strap.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I assume these will be MOD(erator) issued FOC?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Krispy said:


> I assume these will be MOD(erator) issued FOC?


 I wish, I really do


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

really nice, the perfect dial and hand set :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Me likey alot :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

That really is nice , well done Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Price on the first 10 pieces will be £199 each and they should be ready within a week.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Great work Roy


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Do you reckon it would be possible for someone to find an aftermarket bracelet that would fit the case and lugs? Really like it, but I've never gotten on with black leather, a silver bracelet would just make it pop.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

hughlle said:


> Do you reckon it would be possible for someone to find an aftermarket bracelet that would fit the case and lugs? Really like it, but I've never gotten on with black leather, a silver bracelet would just make it pop.


 loads of options for a bracelet Hugh :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

are all 10 gone ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Rotundus said:


> are all 10 gone ?


 No not yet, PM me if interested to purchase


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Roy said:


> No not yet, PM me if interested to purchase


 sadly not this month, as apparently part funding a family get together in two weeks time in scotland and putting two new rear tires one one of the cars going is more ' important ' :bash:

could part exchange for one used and occasionally grumpy 710 - would be willing to add cash obviously ! :whistling:

by the way - 20mm lugwidth ? that'll go well on something zulu'esque...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Roy, that looks great.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Well done Roy, that looks great.


 Thank you Sir


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That's very nice, like it a lot. Now where can I get £200.....-) why are kids soooooo expensive....-(


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Littlelegs said:


> That's very nice, like it a lot. Now where can I get £200.....-) why are kids soooooo expensive....-(


 Easy answer is start charging them rent  You're never too young to get a paper round. They might resist the change, but tell them all about the watch collection they'll inherit


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Unfortunately he's only 5, so a bit young for rent or a paper round. Social services would not approve......he does quite like my watches, though he's only allowed to look with supervision....-)


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Typical Brit. Always an excuse  I'm paying for mine out of my June holiday fund  So long as I cook up some seafood, I don't think the misses will work it out.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

hughlle said:


> Typical Brit. Always an excuse  I'm paying for mine out of my June holiday fund  So long as I cook up some seafood, I don't think the misses will work it out.


 Have you broken your Omega only embargo Hugh? That makes 2 of us.

ps does this comment mean you are not a Brit, tell all?


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Roy, sorry if I missed earlier but did you finalise what movement was going to be used?

Looks very nice bty


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Craftycockney said:


> Hi Roy, sorry if I missed earlier but did you finalise what movement was going to be used?
> 
> Looks very nice bty


 NOS 25 Jewel Swiss Automatic ETA 2878/9 Movement. Lots of nice pictures in the page before this one


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

hughlle said:


> NOS 25 Jewel Swiss Automatic ETA 2878/9 Movement. Lots of nice pictures in the page before this one


 Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

hughlle said:


> NOS 25 Jewel Swiss Automatic ETA 2878/9 Movement. Lots of nice pictures in the page before this one


 Which is in essence identical to the 2824-2 but has the addition of a day-date wheel if my internetting is to be believed.

Edit: near identical except for optional hacking. Quite right Hugh.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Padders said:


> Which is in essence identical to the 2824-2 but has the addition of a day-date wheel if my internetting is to be believed


 Possibly. I just know from this thread that the 2824 hacks whereas this one doesn't.


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

How many are in the que? 

Looks like I am having some good luck today, got a place in this que :yes:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Craftycockney said:


> Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Great price Roy, as always. Would wish you luck selling them but don't think you'll need it!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

First 10 watches are now all spoken for, thank you.,


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Roy said:


> First 10 watches are now all spoken for, thank you.,


 I don't know what I am going to do with the other 8 once I have put one on each wrist. At least I will have spares


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

So what rlt model number will this be @Roy :yes: just curious


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Iceblue said:


> So what rlt model number will this be @Roy :yes: just curious


 RLT 77


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Roy said:


> First 10 watches are now all spoken for, thank you.,


 Will there be another 10 or so or is that it?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Damo516 said:


> Will there be another 10 or so or is that it?


 Hoping to make more once these are finished.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Roy said:


> First 10 watches are now all spoken for, thank you.,


 Can I have No 11 please?

Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

tixntox said:


> Can I have No 11 please?
> 
> Mike


 Yes of course


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Many thanks,

Mike


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Can I have number 12 please ?

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

martinzx said:


> Can I have number 12 please ?
> 
> Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


 Yes Sir


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Roy said:


> Yes Sir


 Many thanks Roy!

Cheers Martin :toot:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bit behind on these as have had two staff members off all week, hopefully finishing off the first 10 over the weekend, sorry for the delays to all that have ordered,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Bit behind on these as have had two staff members off all week, hopefully finishing off the first 10 over the weekend, sorry for the delays to all that have ordered,


 You allow your staff to have time off!?!









You`re obviously going soft in your old age, Roy :laugh:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The package, first one finished with laser engraved wood box and pen


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Very nice Roy! Love the simple nature of the box  much better than some pleather job.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

That's very nice. Will the new batch have the same?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Caller said:


> That's very nice. Will the new batch have the same?


 Yes they will but it might be a month before there are anymore.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks better every time I see it. I heard all bar the first 10 will be delivered with a free dog poo. :tongue:

.

.

.

Have I just lost my place in the queue?


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Roy said:


> The package, first one finished with laser engraved wood box and pen
> 
> 
> View attachment 9861


 Great job Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

Roy said:


> The package, first one finished with laser engraved wood box and pen
> 
> 
> View attachment 9861


 Looking good.

A pen as well, I love pens :yes:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Good things are worth waiting for. :yes: Looks brilliant to me. :thumbsup: Haven't had a diver for some time, since I sold off the Seikos and the Divex. Well done Roy. It's a winner.

Mike


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow! Now that really is totally awesome.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I reckon you would have a market for those boxes as a accessory in their own right Roy.

Especially customisable.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

jasonm said:


> I reckon you would have a market for those boxes as a accessory in their own right Roy.
> 
> Especially customisable.


 I agree. My RLT 8 is missing its original box. 

Mike


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I'd be interested to see how this looks on different straps such as a Nato or rubber :yes:

Dave


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Here it is on a 2-piece leather Zuludiver. It's a bit shiny and new at the moment but the leather is beautifully soft and supple so it should only take a few days to pick up some little nicks and scuffs to give it some character like a favourite old leather belt


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cool pics ta for that, I like the watch on that strap :thumbsup: . Really changes the look of a very nice watch.


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

rhaythorne said:


> Here it is on a 2-piece leather Zuludiver. It's a bit shiny and new at the moment but the leather is beautifully soft and supple so it should only take a few days to pick up some little nicks and scuffs to give it some character like a favourite old leather belt


 I think the brown strap really 'lifts' the watch and will be switching to something similar having seen yours (a shame, in a way as the strap it comes with is really nice).


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg273/paul12345_photos/046_zpszgjbfp4t.jpg[/IMG]

I now have one, i am delighted with it!!!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

paulh123 said:


> http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg273/paul12345_photos/046_zpszgjbfp4t.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I now have one, i am delighted with it!!!


 Looks good.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey Roy, could you clarify something for me? 

Earlier in this thread you stated that the watch is 200m water resistant, but the caseback states it is certified to 330ft (100m). Or is diver certified different to water resistant?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hughlle said:


> Hey Roy, could you clarify something for me?
> 
> Earlier in this thread you stated that the watch is 200m water resistant, but the caseback states it is certified to 330ft (100m). Or is diver certified different to water resistant?


 This case has been diver certified and tested to a depth of 330ft but they have been pressure tested equal to 200m in depth..


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Lovely 'Spork' homage, Roy. :thumbsup:


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Could I have one Roy please if available or when available.

Kind regards

Col.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

cgs said:


> Could I have one Roy please if available or when available.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Col.


 Yes of course, will let you know when I have one ready for you, thank you Col.


----------



## robredz (May 18, 2016)

Very nice. will have to start saving.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine has arrived (looks great - thank you Roy :thumbsup: ) but it needs a bigger strap for my chunky wrist. It fits but only just. Strap or bracelet? Decisions, decisions. I have a chunky sharkmesh on my Tissot Navigator, which I love, so may go for another one of those. I also like the big, old Seiko type so ............ As said, decisions, decisions! :yes:

Mike


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Think the RLT watch guide needs updated with the RLT77 :rltrlt:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It does need updating but it was not my work, @rhaythornewrote it all originally.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh! Shoot! Saw this and got excited. Thought there was a new one on the way.

Oh well!


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Anyone care to share a pic of their RLT Spork with a bracelet?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I think I was the only one to ask Roy for a bracelet instead of leather. Not sure who owns it now, but havnt seen another one on a bracelet as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

@hughlle do you have any pics of it on the bracelet?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

would have looked better if i had larger wrists due to the end link design


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Mine on the bracelet that came with it, single push-button clasp.*










*And on the latest strap it's worn. *


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

It does look good on the bracelet brummie :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Damo516 said:


> It does look good on the bracelet brummie :thumbsup:


 *To be honest @Damo516 it looks great on whatever you put it on, I took the bracelet off to clean it and thought I'd try other options during that time ( 4 different straps I've brought and tried now) It will be going back on soon as I agree it looks great on it.*


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I think it looks better than a spork. Reason being, lack of date window. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

So who should guide updates be sent to? I have an RLT77 and a one-off Manual Wind that Roy made last year. Happy to supply photos and info.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll see if we can get it updated.


----------

